# Shipping to Abu Dhabi advice



## Teacherofscience (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry if this is the subject of several other threads but the mobile app is only letting me see a few at a time. 

We are moving to AD in August and are wondering if anyone has any advice about shipping personal belongings: what to take, who to use, how to prepare, costings, questions to ask etc. 

We are thinking about taking many of the kids' toys, some clothes, 2 flat screen TVs, microwave, slowcooker, blender, kitchen utensils, pots and pans, some books, maybe our bikes, quilts, sheets etc. 

Have I missed anything important?

Any help would be brilliant, thanks.


----------



## Geke (May 1, 2012)

My advice would be to use a well known, experienced and reputable firm for removals, best to get a major one that has its own branch out here so your goods are with the same company throughout. I made the mistake of using a local one from where I lived and they used an agent over here, that was a total disaster which is still causing me grief.


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

It depends on which country you're coming from. That info would help people respond. I had the opposite experience from the previous poster - I used a smaller company and couldn't fault the service at both ends of the process.


----------



## Teacherofscience (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry I should have said. It is from the UK.


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

The company I used was Allfreight - there is a website. From memory it took maybe 9 or 10 weeks for my stuff to arrive.


----------



## Teacherofscience (Apr 27, 2012)

Many thanks. I'll look into it. That tells me if I ship to do so a while before we leave. Have to look online now a bit more at the price of white goods, TVs etc to make a decision on what to ship.


----------

